# socal is for fuckers



## DFA (Oct 30, 2008)

Not a big fan of the california southern hemisphere, 
but I've had my fair share of good times in that area.
Few months ago me and some friends drove out to orange county, had to keep stopping at gas stations and bumming gas money, two of my friends we're a couple and bitching at each other, it was late night/early morning 5 hour drive on 99 south and we we're all slaughtered.
We get to costa mesa, still drunk, delirious, and sleep deprived. We had all killed 15 40oz's between the 5 of us (including the driver) I'm surprised we never wrecked that shit.
We crash at a friends house, a few days into it, my two friends break up, she calls her dad (all the way up norcal in jackson mind you) and gives him a whole story about how we all had used her for her car, within HOURS the psycho catches a plane out in sacramento to orange county finds out EXACTLY what street we are on and EXACT apartment number we are at, and starts chasing my friend down in the middle of ocean blvd. or whatever fuckin street we were on. NUTS.
Long story short, he takes her and the car back up north, leaving us all hopelessly drunk and stranded out in OC.
I ended up catching the dirty dog back home.

And just two weeks ago I headed down to LA to visit
my ex, got followed by some crazy fucktard on the way to his apartment, but lost his ass.
Upon arrival, me and aforementioned ex took some hits of really strong LSD I had acquired in the bay area days before, killed off two packs of pabst, before we know it it's early morning (how time flies when your frying),
and we're out of beer.
We both made the brave decision of venturing outside for
BeerQuest, into a ghetto part of hollywood (north hollywood I believe) at 5am, getting lost, and still fried out of our fucking minds.
In the end we found beer, found apartment, and beer found our stomachs. THE END. hahaha.


----------



## Benny (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha ha,that's a crazy story! I live here and I'm not a big fan of this place. I'm glad you made it out alive.


----------



## DFA (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't even mention the events that took place at an outdoor acid fest I went to somewhere in san fernando, but that's another story.....


----------



## DFA (Oct 30, 2008)

It's a matter of whether you would live there or not.


----------



## Benny (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, I live here...does that make me a fucker?


----------



## DFA (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know you, how would I know?


----------



## Benny (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, The thread says, socal is for fuckers....it's kind of a blanket statement.ha ha


----------



## DFA (Oct 30, 2008)

guess my sarcasm was not picked up, it seems.

by the way how is the whether in long beach right now?


----------



## Benny (Oct 30, 2008)

Warm, in the 70s. I'm out of here in a couple weeks though. The road is calling.


----------



## Skies (Nov 7, 2008)

I feel entertained. Sounds like beer saved the night. Or morning.


----------



## clawhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

ima fucker :]

so cal has some nice spots, but there definitely is more bullshit than not

however, once you find those cool people and places, it makes it all worth while
plus the weather is fucking rad

oh btw i liked your story
crazy fuckin parents...


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 5, 2010)

you should post a story about your Frytastic Advenures in N.Hollywood!

I love hearing about people acidventrues!


----------



## Tad (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah I had a friend whose dad drove all the way from vegas back to socal in the middle of the night when he found out his daughter had a guy over. crazy parents! socal does suck, but as with any other place, there are good parts and bad parts. there are plenty of beautiful areas...mainly those away from buildings...


----------

